# Sears Spyder 10-speed questions



## schwinnman67 (Oct 4, 2020)

I just picked up a Spyder 10-speed and have a couple questions.
What years were they made (mine has a 1971 DBT license on it).?
What size tires did they have?  Mine has a 24x1.75 on the rear with a smooth rim. The front is 24x1 3/8 with a center knurled rim marked EA5 MO Mfg (suspect this is not original).

I can't get pic right now, but it appears to be mostly original. It's dark blue with a black seat and grips. It has regular high rise style bars (no ram horn style). 

Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 4, 2020)

M.O. Mfg is Murray of Ohio that I do know. I think Murray made bikes for sears


----------



## schwinnman67 (Oct 14, 2020)

Anybody have any info??


----------



## Roger Henning (Oct 15, 2020)

You need to give us more info as Murray made a lot of bikes for Sears for a lot of years.  A picture will get an answer.  Roger


----------



## schwinnman67 (Oct 18, 2020)

This is not mine, just one I found online. Mine is almost the same except for mine does not have ramhorn handlebars or springer sissybar.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 18, 2020)

I found reference to as far back as 1968 not sure how late ,1971 for sure.From what I have  seen they did have different width tires front to back.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jan 10, 2021)

Still trying to find info on this bike... I went to a local co-op looking for a wheel and found a girls Spyder (very rusty) that has the same wheel set up (smooth rear knurled front). 
Can someone shed light on this??


----------



## Roger Henning (Jan 10, 2021)

Huffy probably used the rims/wheels they had is why 2 different kinds of rims.  Roger


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 10, 2021)

Roger Henning said:


> Huffy probably used the rims/wheels they had is why 2 different kinds of rims.  Roger




Wouldn't that have been a Murray product for Sears? Look to see if your rims are stamped M.O. I have some murray products they are marked. Very possible like Roger said they used what was available. There does not seem to be any solid reference so best you can do is compare to others and it seems as though your first attempt tells you your bike is correct. I will keep my eyes out for info. Good luck


----------

